# OPV Mod parts



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the bits (pressure gauge etc) to fit to my Gaggia portafilter, so I can do the opv mod????? I am replacing the pressurised baskets that came with my machine with some non pressurised ones, but I want to be able to do the modification to 9bar which is the pressure that everyone seems to say is the best to go for. I read somewhere that you can buy everything required for about a tenner, but it didn't say where.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Screwfix has the bits if you have one nearby. Otherwise a plumber's merchant.

My gauge is out for loan just now but should be back at the end of the week. If you just want to borrow one you can use mine for a small donation to charity.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey jeebsy,

That sounds great. I might take you up on that. How does it normally play out???? I pay the the postage out and back and make a donation???? Where to? How much????

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll pay postage to you, give a fiver to Mind then post it back. Postage was about £3.50 when I sent it last week.

You could probably build your own for about a tenner if you can source the parts so up to you how you want to do it, happy to send you mine if you'd rather do that.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey jeeby, Does your gear come assembled? Portafilter with pressure gauge attached? Also I have read about static/dynamic pressure. What is the difference? In real terms (actual pressure that you are looking for) what do you do. Just my luck. Things appearing more complicated than they probably are, but I want to get it spot on (obviously).

Thanks a lot


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Hey jeeby, Does your gear come assembled? Portafilter with pressure gauge attached? Also I have read about static/dynamic pressure. What is the difference? In real terms (actual pressure that you are looking for) what do you do. Just my luck. Things appearing more complicated than they probably are, but I want to get it spot on (obviously).
> 
> Thanks a lot


I can not speak for Jeebsys gauge but usually you remove the two cup nozzle off your P/F and screw the gauge on via a 3/8 BSP elbow or straight fitting using PTFE tape on the threads for seal.On M/ch with vibe pumps as the pressure gradually ramps up to full the normal setting is about 10 BAR which equates to approx 9 BAR at P/F


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

You need about 10bar measured as that equates to about 9 bar in the system.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1005wt_903

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110728574362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_795wt_903

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1083wt_903

Simples.


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Any tips on removing the 2 cup nozzle from the P/F?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RC1 said:


> Any tips on removing the 2 cup nozzle from the P/F?


Heat it up with a hair dryer - will take several minutes. Better still, if you have a hot air paint stripper - use that but more carefully. You have to get the metal hot enough to break the loctite glue used during assembly. Once hot enough, should be easy to unscrew but be careful not to burn yourself in the process - done that and had the blister to prove it!


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks. Does that mean you need to use loctite again when you put it back?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RC1 said:


> Thanks. Does that mean you need to use loctite again when you put it back?


Wouldn't bother - won't come apart and easier to disassemble to clean.

Same process used to cement portafilters on to the handles. Changed mine from plastic to wood and didn't bother re-gluing them - they don't undo themselves.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Jeebsy,

Does yours come fully assembled with portafilter and pressure gauge?

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Heat it up with a hair dryer - will take several minutes. Better still, if you have a hot air paint stripper - use that but more carefully. You have to get the metal hot enough to break the loctite glue used during assembly. Once hot enough, should be easy to unscrew but be careful not to burn yourself in the process - done that and had the blister to prove it!


Give it a twist though before you start heating, mine didnt need any as was looses enough to undo by hand!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just the gauge, you'll need to get the spouts off your pf


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

After seeing your post froggystyle I have decided to buy the bits myself and do the mod with that. Thanks for the offer of the loan of your kit, jeebsy, but once I have the gear i'll be able to check things periodically if I have my own. Appreciate your offer though. All the best


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bingo Malc, i plan to get the bits next week, you can then check it every now and then to ensure its holding pressure!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Oracle. Could you elaborate on what you said regarding the pressure of the machine after the mod (you need about 10bar measured as that equates to about 9 bar in the system)????

Apologies for appearing dumb, but what exactly does that mean?

Thanks alot


----------

